# I am looking for vendors



## RikRaks (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a congo on Hyenacart, would like to recruite some new vendors......


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 12, 2010)

what is congo? hyenacart?


----------



## Deda (Apr 12, 2010)

good luck to you.


----------



## agriffin (Apr 12, 2010)

huh?....okay I googled it and came up with this...

http://hyenacart.com/

So you're selling your soap on here?


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 15, 2010)

I also have an online mall myself where you can sell your own products...

www.stalkshop.com

7.00 a month 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have a store on Hyenacart as well....

www.hyenacart.com/virtuousbody or www.virutousbody.com

My congo is www.hyenacart.com/stalkshop which is a congo of different vendors selling together.... Congos usually drive in A LOT more traffic...

If anyone would like for info, feel free to contact me offlist.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm sorry RikRaks, but I'm closing this thread.
The MOD team does not want other newbies to think it is okay to sell your first couple of batches.
Feel free to keep sharing your experiences and asking questions on this forum.

This is a link to the sticky we post every time we come across something like this:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17621



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> _Below is a post I have copied and pasted here and marked as a sticky. This comes up so often and Mandolyn was so point on when she wrote this a few months back. I am sure we will refer to this info often. All mods & admin support this well fomulated and insigntful post. Thanks Mandolyn!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

